# domestos



## will2016 (Oct 8, 2010)

guy walks into a chapel and pours a bottle of Domestos over the priest, he has been charged with

BLEACH OF THE PRIEST!


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 10, 2010)

I like it haha xxx


----------



## KayC (Oct 10, 2010)

Love it


----------



## Caroline (Oct 11, 2010)

great pun ha ha


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 12, 2010)

Great joke made me chuckle


----------

